# WOC: Double Dazzle



## openexpression (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I need help ASAP!!! Double Dazzle has made an early debut at the stores here in New Orleans. What are some "must have" shades for WOC? Specifically, I have dark brown hair, brown eyes, and (when I wear foundation) I am NC 45. Thanks for the recs!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi, since they are perms..I would get the LE's 1st

here's a link MAC Double Dazzle Collection - Swatches

credit goes to Temptalia..thanks Christine****


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Hi Ladies!

I need help ASAP!!! Double Dazzle has made an early debut at the stores here in New Orleans. What are some "must have" shades for WOC? Specifically, I have dark brown hair, brown eyes, and (when I wear foundation) I am NC 45. Thanks for the recs! 




_


----------



## openexpression (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi! Thanks for the link. I actually frequent that site daily but I wanted to see what those closer to my ethnicity would recommend because the swatches on Christine will undoubtedly be different on WOC.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NLoveW630* 

 
_Hi, since they are perms..I would get the LE's 1st

here's a link MAC Double Dazzle Collection - Swatches

credit goes to Temptalia..thanks Christine****_


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 9, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want to get out of them. because they are more expensive than the regular lip glosses, I am not a fan of the sheer ones and so based on the review at temptalia.com, i have the following on my list because they have a bit of color.
Utterly posh
funtabulous
extraamps
rags to riches
stepping out
smile
get rich quick
and sugarrimmed because i think a transperent one is a must have


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah Nordies has them online as well now

M·A·C 'Dazzleglass' Lipcolour - LIPGLASS - Nordstrom?


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

Unlike a lot of other MAC products, the Dazzleglass is so versatile that I don't think there are standouts for WOC or conversely colors that you should stay away from.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Since they're perm, I'll just pick up Stop! Look! and pick up the others later. I totally ignored them the first time they came out and although people moan about the amount of product in the tube, they look so pretty. I'll only use them on nights out to make them last.

Openexpression, I think we (WOC) can pretty much pull them all off. They're so versatile and also one of the few products I can tell which shade will suit me without having to swatch it for myself or see it on a WOC first.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 10, 2009)

really then why have i been unable to make babysparks work on me?


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_really then why have i been unable to make babysparks work on me?_

 
Dunno, maybe put less on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much would look like a glittery mess.

At a glance I think the majority would suit _me._ I'm NC50. They look pretty user-friendly.


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Hi Ladies!

I need help ASAP!!! Double Dazzle has made an early debut at the stores here in New Orleans. What are some "must have" shades for WOC? Specifically, I have dark brown hair, brown eyes, and (when I wear foundation) I am NC 45. Thanks for the recs! 




_

 
I'm a NW43-SFix/NC50-SFinish and I picked up some DG yesterday! I posted my swatches in the swatch thread. Here's the link! 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1588711 

I love Get Rich Quick, Goldyrocks, Smile, Date Night, Funtabulous, and Love Alert!  I also have from previous collections.....Comet Blue (A MUST HAVE!!!), Dazzlepuss (Very Pretty!), and Kitty Kouture (Ok, really shear)!


----------



## shyste (Apr 10, 2009)

I have to say for me Funtabulous was Dazzlegorgeous because my lips are very pigmented (NW45) and I didn't need a l/s under it..just gorgeous...I say u should go try them on if you can...some u don't think u can pull off but u might be able to..hth!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_really then why have i been unable to make babysparks work on me?_

 
How are you wearing it?  I always layer these over lipstick or lipglass.  They are too sheer for me otherwise.  Since I use them to accent colors I would say it's a matter of choosing the right colors to layer them over.


----------



## msaaronlerey (Apr 10, 2009)

Get rich quick is  a must have as is Date Night


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think this collection is quite versatile for many people of different skin tones primarily because it's sheer and the color you get is primarily the glitter.  This also makes it easier to mix with colors that work better on you and gives them that glassy glittery kick.  I personally got:
Funtabulous (I will put up pictures on Monday probably)
Goldierocks

There are others that are nice too like Baby Sparks, but I ended up passing on it.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 12, 2009)

yeh, while i love products that 'should' work alone, i find that i fell more in love with dazzleglasses used over my fave lipsticks (i tend to stick close to nudes) and upping the amp on lipglasses. though i'm nc40-42, i LOVE underage lipglass with moth to a flame dazzleglass! it's like adding lashes to an eye look... kicks them up a couple of notches...

..bare necessity over shy girl cremesheen lipstick.. must i go on? i want more dazzleglass! LOL! (i wasn't into them the first go round!)  

oooh what should i pair over my favorite viva glam 5 lipglass/lipstick?! must go play and find out! LMAO!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

So I really tried to go outside of my boring box and try dazzle glasses.. I was able to deal with one.. Love Alert.. the rest had too much glitter in them... (yes I know that's the point..) but I cannot see myself wearing that much glitter on my lips to work..which is where I am at most of the time. Plus the price is a little crazy IMO $18 for some glitter and clear gloss...


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 15, 2009)

I am really only interested in Love Alert.  I only have one Dazzleglass and that is Miss Dynamite.  I think Get Rich Quick and Date Night are pretty too, but I am limiting myself to only one.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 15, 2009)

nothing, but I love my promo flyer:


----------



## MissResha (Apr 15, 2009)

funtabulous is on my list


----------



## Ebonyone (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_funtabulous is on my list_

 
Funtabulous is named right! It is hot to death! I wore it with nightmoth lipliner and violet pigment on my eyes. I got so many compliments.


----------



## l1onqueen (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^Sounds hot to death!!  Ooooh I promised I would only get one, damnit Ebonyone!


----------



## Ebonyone (Apr 16, 2009)

These must be really hot in my store because when I got there all but 6 were missing from the display and most likely the store. They had to add a bunch of new testers.

Yeah, I saved up to get 5 for being a good girl and passing on most of the other collections. I got 6.  I wanted the limited editions and those with the best color payoffs. So all in all I got Goldy Rocks, Smile, Money Honey (way cuter than I thought it would be), Stop! Look!, and Funtabulous (I just had to get 2).

I already had Baby Sparks, Date Night, Sugar rimmed, Love Alert, Miss Dynamite, and Bare Necessity.

Like Venus, Steppin' Out, and Extra Amps were pretty, but in the end, they all started to look the same. Granted I hand swatched these and the one I bought I got to try on my lips. The browns were lost on my brown lips (NW45 skin) and looked like luster glasses that I already owned.

Mind you ladies when these first came out I hated them. The promo chick look like she ate a handful of glitter. Then I tried one from the CCO. When the light hit my lips, I was in love.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 16, 2009)

Ignore.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 16, 2009)

Well for me, I had quite a few from the last round.  Comet Blue (my fave), Steppin Out, Like Venus, and Miss Dynamite.  So the first thing for me was filtering out the old ones and looking at the new.  So by looking at the Product Swatches (a girl's best friend) I decided that I really wanted Smile.  It just seemed a lot different.  I do want Moth to a Flame also, but I skipped it.  If it's meant to be when my makeup allowance is refilled, then so be it.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_really then why have i been unable to make babysparks work on me?_

 
Really? I'm NC50 in MAC and love Babysparks...its very sheer so I just get a subtle pink shimmer on my lips. It looks hot over various lipsticks.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 16, 2009)

Funtabulous is FIYAH! I got it during the last launch.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with everyone, if its gonna be 18 bucks i better see the color. I ended up with Funtabulous, Date night and Get Rich Quick for the everyday lipgloss. Luckily I already had Love Alert.

Its so sad we use these sparingly since they're limited edition and quite expensive...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 17, 2009)

^Actually, all but Goldyrocks, Utterly Posh and Stop! Look! are perm so you can take your time getting them. Today I got Smile and Goldyrocks and I love them both! I have on Goldyrocks and Kitty Kouture dazzleglasses and both make a gorgeous lip combo!


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 19, 2009)

I picked up Funtabulous today....it's so pretty!  Especially over Show Orchid :0)


----------



## quizshow (Apr 21, 2009)

Get Rich Quick + chestnut (yes, I know) = awesomeness.  They blend for a beautiful golden brown


----------



## urbanD0LL (Apr 21, 2009)

im not getting anything . even though they look very nice i'm not a fan of glitter on the lips , i am tempted i'm not going to lie .


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll pick up Stop! Look! when I'm in NY next week, but get the others I want when they're released in the UK.


----------



## michelle79 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm between a NC40-43 (I'm not sure since I don't wear MAC foundations) & Utterly Posh, Steppin Out, Baby Sparks & Miss Dynamite all look great on me. 

Smile & Bare Necessity barely showed up on my lips.


----------



## HerShe (Apr 22, 2009)

I had to get at least one but I did a Bac to MAC and got Bare Necessity it looks even better when I put it over Boy Bait Creme Sheen


----------



## elongreach (Apr 22, 2009)

I did buy Smile, but I need to play around with it.  I used it yesterday with Marquise'd and then put some Ravishing lightly over to then the Smile.  I wasn't really loving it.  So I just need to play around with the color schemes.  I might have to break out my color wheel from painting for this one.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_I had to get at least one but I did a Bac to MAC and got Bare Necessity it looks even better when I put it over Boy Bait Creme Sheen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh you can B2M for them? Even better!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 23, 2009)

i bought

Funtabulous (thx tish for correcting me on the name LMAO)
Date Night
Steppin Out
Get Rich Quick
Moth to Flame


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I never thought I would be into dazzleglasses but my new favorite MUA had me try goldyrocks after I looked at her like she was crazy and she got the last laugh because it was gorgeous! So I ended up with goldyrocks & Utterly Posh. I really want funtabulous, Bare Necessity & Love Alert, but since they're perm I'll get those later.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 26, 2009)

Are these any use on their own or really need to be over lipstick?

£13 ...is a bit more than the lustreglasses..I just got springbean..but..I want Goldyrocks too!

2 weeks to wait here...aaaarg!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I went and picked up Get rich quick yesterday because I thought it was LE but even though it isn't I'm glad I got it.... I bought Stepping out at the CCO about 3 weeks afo for $10.00 but now I have to get my hands on Sugarrimmed......


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

You have to get Utterly Posh!!!! By far my fave dazzleglass!!! So pretty!

Also get:
GoldyRocks
Date Night
Get Rich Qucik
Girls Delight
Money Honey
Bare Necessity
Funtabulous

Dammit, all of them are fly except for those pale ones (Baby sparks and Moth to flame, hated those!)


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Also Love Alert and Stop! Look!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 3, 2009)

I want Funtabulous, Like Venus and Love Alert so badly! I also want anther tube of Sugarrimmed and Baby Sparks since I loved them both! Also, I'm on the search for a perfect dazzleglass that will go so well with Creme Cerise l/s.


----------



## openexpression (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses ladies. I actually did a Back to Mac about 2 weeks ago and got Utterly Posh and Get Rich Quick.  I think I will need a back-up of Utterly Posh since it is LE.  I really like them, but I find them to be drying when worn alone so always wear a lip balm or lipstick underneath. 

To the poster who said that they bought one at a CCO...Which CCO was this?  The CCO closest to me said that they have had Dazzleglasses since last October, but they can't sell them because Home Office hasn't released them for sale yet.  I need to get my hands on Comet Blue!!!


----------



## doomkitteh (May 4, 2009)

I think I'll try it out, and if it's shiny and sparkly enough I'll just get the clear one and use that over different colour lipsticks.


----------

